# Has anyone been prescribed long term paracetamol for their dog ?



## whiteflower (26 March 2017)

My 12 year old dog has arthritis in hips. He still gets around ok but has slowed up and is stiff after lying down and after strenuous play.

He can't have metacam due to other medication he is on and is already on a joint supplement (although having done some research am going to try adding green lipped mussel) 

Vet has prescribed paracetamol twice daily. I asked her re side effects and damage to his liver and she said at correct dose it should be fine and it's about weighing up the benefits against any risk.

Maybe I'm over worrying, she's the vet not me ! But i haven't heard it being prescribed much in dogs. Does anyone else use it on their dog or have any knowledge of its use ?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 March 2017)

It used to be prescribed more-there are better alternatives now though I guess if your dog can't have those its an option and under vet guidance I would use it fwiw. they can have regular blood tests to check for liver function (which would be recommended for metacam etc as well).


----------



## TheresaW (26 March 2017)

We've just started Aled on yumove which has green lipped muscle in it.


----------



## whiteflower (26 March 2017)

Thanks for replies, I'm probably worrying too much but as you say it's under vet guidance. I think I'll just ask for regular blood test and get him on the lowest dose that will do the job
Yumove looks really good and has some very good feedback so i think I'll give that a go too


----------



## Aru (27 March 2017)

Like everything its the dose that makes the posion.

Its no longer used as much due to the cascade rules(vets are expected to prescribe vet researched and licensed drugs not human medications) and the availiablity of multiple other nsaids....but paracetamol can be a wonderful painkiller in the right circumstances and usually plays well with other drugs.
Sounds like you have a vet willing to think outside the box to keep your boy comfortable. 
I wouldnt have any concerns using it in the right circumstances.


----------



## dollyanna (27 March 2017)

No experience with paracetemol (we've used trocoxil since metacam stopped working which has been a godsend) but I can highly highly recommend yumove. My boy switched to it from easeflex a few years ago, and then upgraded to yumove advance a year or so ago which has been even better, so if yumove isn't enough then do try the advanced version.

If it's possible I would also suggest some hydrotherapy - it has worked wonders for mine, and he goes once a week now. Even if he's having a stiff day he loosens off so much in the water, and the regular exercise allows him to keep fit and good muscle tone which supports him better out of the water.

Lastly, consider trying a back on track coat. I use it for several hours after hydro, and also put it on overnight if there is excessive stiffness for some reason - good for popping on for a couple of hours after a longer walk or vigorous play session.


----------



## stencilface (27 March 2017)

Please can I ask a question?

My 9 yo dog is sore on a front leg after over exerting himself yesterday, can i give him a paracetamol tonight to make him more comfortable?


----------



## Aru (28 March 2017)

I wouldnt recommend it. Ops dog is only on paracetamol because he cannot have other drugs.


----------



## AandK (28 March 2017)

Our 15yo lab has 1x paracetamol twice a day.  She didn't do well on tramadol and vet advised to take her off metacam as she has kidney failure.


----------



## Umbongo (28 March 2017)

stencilface said:



			Please can I ask a question?

My 9 yo dog is sore on a front leg after over exerting himself yesterday, can i give him a paracetamol tonight to make him more comfortable?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with Aru. Also I have seen a couple of cases of paracetamol poisoning where owners have given it to their pets not knowing the right doseage. They didn't have happy endings


----------



## whiteflower (29 March 2017)

Thanks for the replies, it's good to know others have been prescribed the same and are doing ok.

Dollyanna some great ideas there thank you, i will look into hydrotherapy as he loves water. Also I've used back on track stuff with the horses so will look into the dog coat.

Stencil face i wouldn't give paracetamol unless under vet supervision. Mine has had to have blood test first to check he's suitable and the dosage has been worked out by the vet after weighing him at the surgery. I'm still concerned about possible side effects even then.

I suppose my concern was they thought he's old anyway so doesn't matter if it mucks up his liver but I'm sure that not the case and sounds like it's used more often than i thought. Main thing is he is much more comfy on it which is great


----------



## AandK (29 March 2017)

whiteflower said:



			I suppose my concern was they thought he's old anyway so doesn't matter if it mucks up his liver but I'm sure that not the case and sounds like it's used more often than i thought. Main thing is he is much more comfy on it which is great
		
Click to expand...

That is our thinking with the old girl, we're looking for quality rather than quantity at this stage and she is much better on it than she was on the tramadol.


----------

